
Windows 10 Shares Your Wi-Fi Password with Contacts - t23
http://tech.slashdot.org/story/15/07/01/2121252/windows-10-shares-your-wi-fi-password-with-contacts
======
hiperlink
As far as I know, Windops Phone 8.1 can do it, and it can be turned off.

